# $33,290?



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

Any way to determine whether or not that is automatic?
I don't want to call the dealer and tip my hand- website does not list trans.
Selling for $6799 off msrp- 2006.

Thanks-


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That is the MSRP for an auto, 6 speed is $32,685.00


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

msrp on mine was 33,180.00 6m with 18", could be a stick.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 18" upgrade is $495 plus $32,685 is $33,180


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

05GTO said:


> That is the MSRP for an auto, 6 speed is $32,685.00


:agree should be an automatic with 17's. :cheers


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Most of the dealers in our area are offering leftover '06 Goats for $28,900.


----------



## TrueRedGoat (Oct 19, 2006)

Where are you guys at? I'm in Austin, TX. The best I have found is 300 over invoice. Thanks...


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

TrueRedGoat said:


> Where are you guys at? I'm in Austin, TX. The best I have found is 300 over invoice. Thanks...


thats the deal I got in july. 28,900. IL


----------



## TrueRedGoat (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow! That's a good deal. I might give the a couple of dealers up north a call tomorrow. Love the color burnz...


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

TrueRedGoat said:


> Wow! That's a good deal. I might give the a couple of dealers up north a call tomorrow. Love the color burnz...


call anyhony pontiac (847)856-3000 talk to ryan gonzalez or the GM is trent tobis he's a friend. or www.anthonypontiac.com and thanx the first time I saw this color I knew that I had to have it.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

where can i get the 28,900 deal??? Im getting 31200 so far


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> where can i get the 28,900 deal??? Im getting 31200 so far


32,685 - 1000. rebate =31685 - 1000 conquest cash (if they still have it) =30685. then you beat them up. I didn't get conquest cash (only own GM) so I had to beat them up that much more:lol: . the deal In the paper last week was 29,600. don't have to beat them as bad. that was as far as I dared to go, my friend Is the GM and I kept beating the sales man. then he came out and said this was as low that he was going to go. 200. under invoise is what he said that I got it for, ether way I know that was the line. could see he was getiing a bit pissed off. oh, and at the time my rebate was a 500. not 1000.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*Going tomorrow to look...*

Found the one I think I want Blue/Blue w/ 18's and 6-speed.
They told me $1,000 off for the rebate, $1,000 for the conquest, from the invoice, so around 29K, he said.
I have a trade which I'm not thrilled about as that may be tough, but my experience has always been to separate the 2.
My trade is a 2006 BMW 330i with 2100 miles..... we'll see. On the plus side, I am not upside down on the 330i.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*2007 warranty*

I don't want to get too pushy but.... it'd be nice to get the "new" GM warranty with the 2006 GTO.
Is that even possible?
Worth even trying for?


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

urnuts said:


> I don't want to get too pushy but.... it'd be nice to get the "new" GM warranty with the 2006 GTO.
> Is that even possible?
> Worth even trying for?


good luck on the new gto and a pre welcome to the heard, I did see on a add that they had a gto with the 100,000 mi warranty. but it had to be a miss print, because it's only on the 07 and up. thats a good price too. enjoy.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Latest price at our local dealer = $27999. Auto trans. No additional options. They have about eight in stock and a rather well worn '04 with "only" 26,606 miles for $22999. Looks like it had been rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> Latest price at our local dealer = $27999. Auto trans. No additional options. They have about eight in stock and a rather well worn '04 with "only" 26,606 miles for $22999. Looks like it had been rode hard and put away wet.


do you know if they we're puting the mil. and stu. discount on. that's what they do alot.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

burnz said:


> do you know if they we're puting the mil. and stu. discount on that's what they do alot.


The ad in the local paper said "Red Tag Price." Its $1,000 below their previous $28999 "Conquest Pricing" of last week. I stopped by today and talked to them. They are desperate to unload them. I have the option of using a "GM Supplier" discount. I don't know if that would be any better or not. At these prices there just may be a new Goat in my garage by the end of the week. If I could afford two then I'd have a his and hers (for the wife) and get her out of her much loved (by her) Chrysler 300.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> The ad in the local paper said "Red Tag Price." Its $1,000 below their previous $28999 "Conquest Pricing" of last week. I stopped by today and talked to them. They are desperate to unload them.


cool, do I see a 06 in you future? I almost traded up when they ran the 0% for 72mo at that time I only had 3000 miles on her now have 8000mi from july.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

burnz said:


> cool, do I see a 06 in you future? I almost traded up when they ran the 0% for 72mo at that time I only had 3000 miles on her now have 8000mi from july.


See my edited post.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> The ad in the local paper said "Red Tag Price." Its $1,000 below their previous $28999 "Conquest Pricing" of last week. I stopped by today and talked to them. They are desperate to unload them. I have the option of using a "GM Supplier" discount. I don't know if that would be any better or not. At these prices there just may be a new Goat in my garage by the end of the week. If I could afford two then I'd have a his and hers (for the wife) and get her out of her much loved (by her) Chrysler 300.


yea, you'll be better with out the GM discount. at that price they are way under invoice. you have to do it if not just to get rid of the 300 :lol: :cheers


----------

